# For Wingshooter



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I was kindly sent this catty of gamekeeper john, i think he got it in a trade, as soon as i seen it i new who had made it,
its with me now, wont be going anywere, i love it, ive fitted it out with 2040 loopes what i got off hawk, all in all a nice catty,
this was its fist run out this morning, first sshot at a rabbit and first kill, cheers jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent!
What was the ammo?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> Excellent!
> What was the ammo?


10mm lead balls


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It looks like it is in excellent hands.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's heart warming right there! Nice going -- the two of you.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i always wanted it when i seen it on here, funny how it ended up through my door, it wont be going anywere now,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice catty ... and good shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice looking caddy! I wouldve had a hard time sending that off! GKJ is either crazy or really nice! What's in the middle?? Some sort of rock or something epoxied in there??


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it was fools gold. I missed buying it by a few hours after it was on wingshooters site. It is with a good guy however. GKJ got rid of all his non vintage slingshots so he could collect more vintage ones.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

orcrender said:


> I think it was fools gold. I missed buying it by a few hours after it was on wingshooters site. It is with a good guy however. GKJ got rid of all his non vintage slingshots so he could collect more vintage ones.


i think it is fools gold, i love it


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like it's shooting well for you Jeff, I've got one like it too... but I've only cut cards and stuff with it, never hunted with it yet.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going Jeff! I always admired Wingshooters bentwood frames.


----------

